# Anyone know any good tailors/dressmakers??



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a few dresses from the UK that I want copied - can anyone recommend where to go for this?!

Don't want to spend a fortune and it's just basic summer dresses but obviously would like them to be of reasonable quality.

Thanks,

anne_m


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Coventry Tailoring in Satwa. I know several girls who have had dresses made from scratch and were over the moon with the results for about 150 Dhs each.

I've used them a few times for suit alterations.

They're down an alley opposite Satwa Post Office.


----------

